
An Insomniac's journey to regular sleep - rahulshiv
https://www.sleepedy.com/articles/insomniac-to-normal-sleep
======
thomk
I have struggled with sleep my whole life. I can't sleep, I'm a light sleeper
and I almost always wake up tired. Not long ago I started making massive
changes to help myself sleep. I get up early, I don't eat late and no screens
a few hours before bed and I'm good. If I'm worried about things, I write out
a list on paper so "I won't forget about them".

If I exercise I get better sleep, if I eat a good diet I get better sleep.

Not sure we need an app for sleep. It kinda feels like a solution looking for
a problem.

~~~
moltar
I’m in the same boat. Everything I’ve tried has only a marginal effect but on
improving quality.

------
docdeek
This seems like not a lot more than an ad for an app (free to download then
$29-$59 for the upgrade).

